# Empire Total War Systemvoraussetzungen



## Sace (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute!

Bin relativ neu hier, hab erst jetzt das Forum entdeckt. Aber es gefällt mir sehr gut, und deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, ich registrier mich. 

Mein Thema bezieht sich auf Empire Total War, ein Spiel, das ich letzte Woche gesehen habe und das mir auf Anhieb gefiel.

Da ich jetzt aber nicht soo den Gaming-PC bzw. das Gaming-Notebook habe, wollte ich euch fragen, ob mein System für das Spiel reicht, ohne dass es jede Sekunde ruckelt.


Mein Laptop: TOSHIBA Satellite A100

- Windows Vista 32x Bit
- Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU ... T5600 1,83 GHz 1,83 GHz
- 2 GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher
- Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce Go 7600

Ich weiß leider nicht, wo man die Soundkarte sieht, wie gut die ist und ob ich Direct9.0c habe... 

könnt ihr mir das evtl. noch sagen?

Und so wie das da steht, hab ich 2 Prozessoren oder? Das heißt, insgesamt also 3,66 GHz. 


Hoffe, ihr könnt mir meine Fragen bitte beantworten.




PS: noch ne frage ^^ was heißt n das T5600 ? 

PPS: noch was ^^ ... wie verhält es sich denn, wenn ich das Service Pack 2 von Vista installiere, mit Empire Total War? Und bringt das was oder treten da im Allgemeinen nur wieder Fehler auf?


----------



## Sace (31. Mai 2009)

kann mir denn hier keiner helfen bitte?


----------



## Nomad (31. Mai 2009)

hallo sace

also T5600 ist einfach bloß die modellbezeichnung, als nächstes hast du glaub ich mal den intel core 2 duo(oder??) der hat 2kerne und arbeitet mit 1,83 ghz da wird nichts verdoppelt (hab ich auch mal gedacht) denn wenn man bsp einen quadcore mit 3ghz nimmt hätte man ja glatt 12ghz! wäre ja schön!

leider hab ich kein vista daher kann ich dir nicht sagen wo man die einstellungen findet welches directX du hast. 

servicepack2 ist soweit ich weiß eine sammlung von updates ob das nun ne leistungsteigerung bringt kann ich nicht sagen! glaub aber mal nein


ich würde mal sagen das dein system nicht reicht vll. auf minimalen details?!? aber wahrscheinlich nich da deine graka nicht mehr die beste ist!

mfg nomad


----------



## Sace (31. Mai 2009)

das ist sch**** ^^

das heißt, ich kann das spiel nicht spielen, obwohl so geil ist? 



was könnte man da machen? evtl. aufrüsten? wird das teuer bei dem laptop hier oder würden sich noch andere optionen ergeben?

oder ginge es auch, wenn ich einfach nur überall die neuesten treiber installiere, für grafikkarte, soundkarte usw.?


----------



## CroCop86 (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab auch Empire Total War und dein System reicht wirklich nich für des Game. Aufrüsten... naja... beim Notebook is es 1. Teuer, 2. müsstest eh alles ersetzen weil CPU is zu schwach, zu wenig Ram und Graka is auch zu schwach
Notebook aufrüsten rentiert sich meiner Meinung nach nich

mfg


----------



## boss3D (31. Mai 2009)

1.) Der Laptop ist viiiiiiiel zu schwach! Vor allem an der Grafikkarte scheitert es. Eine 7600 Go entspricht ja nichteinmal einer 7600 GT!

2.) Laptop aufrüsten kannst du dir sparen, da neue Teile extrem teuer und schwer zu bekommen sind. 

3.) Alle Infos zu deinem Laptop findest du unter _Start > Ausführen > dxdiag_. Sollte der Button Ausführen bei dir nicht da sein, dann einfach _Rechter Mausklick in Taskleiste > Eigenschaften > Startmenü > Anpassen > Häkchen machen bei Ausführen_.

4.) Für das Game reicht nur ein High-End Laptop mit mindestens einer 9800M GT und einem 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo. Deswegen empfiehlt es sich in deinem Fall, für ca. 450 € einen Mainstream PC zu bauen, oder kaufen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nomad (31. Mai 2009)

bei laptops weiß ich nicht so bescheid aber ich glaub das ist ein bissel kompliziert und vll. auch teurer

hast du denn einen desktop-pc?? dann könntest du den ja aufrüsten.

und haste ne dsl verbindung denn ich hab empire auch und konnte es nicht installieren weil ich noch ne analoge verbindung (modem) hab. aber bei nem kumpel mit dsl angeschlossen und es hat gefunzt


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

oh man ... das ist ja ein absoluter schwachsinn -.-

da gibts nach 1 jahr wieder mal ein game, dass ich unbedingt spielen muss/will und dann hab ich nen zu schwachen lapi. Zugegeben, er war nur fürs arbeiten gedacht, aber ich bin halt wieder auf den geschmack gekommen. ^^

jo, nen desktop pc hätt ich noch. aber uralt. ^^

mit Windows XP Professional drauf.

- 1,1 GHz
- 256 RAM Arbeitsspeicher
- 50 GB Festplatte
- Grafikkarte is so schlecht, kA ^^

also wie gesagt, der pc is baujahr 1999 glaub ich oder 2000.

Lohnt sich das, den aufzurüsten? 

was für ein Budget bräucht ich da ca., wenn ich einen guten Gaming-PC haben will. 

Bin ja eigentlich konsolero, PS3, schon vor 2 Jahren umgestiegen, eben weil es da keine Systemvoraussetzungen bei den Spielen gibt, aber jetzt kommen ja wieder recht gute PC Titel raus. 
Also wie gesagt, wenn ich den PC aufrüsten müssten, wieviel Euronen sollt ich da einkalkulieren, damit er 90% aller spiele, inkl. Empire Total War, zum Laufen bringt?


----------



## CroCop86 (1. Juni 2009)

naja du brauchst dann eigentlich alles neu ^^

ich denk ma schon so 800€ bis 900€ nach oben hin offen ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Juni 2009)

Nein soviel brauchst du nicht auszugeben um 90% aller aktuellen Games lediglich zum Laufen zu bringen...
Schau mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...te-pc-zusammenstellung-fuer-jedes-budget.html

greetz


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

na ja ... da ich mich mit der Materie "PC" bis jetzt eher wenig beschäftigt habe, verstehe ich von dem angegeben link hauptsächlich Bahnhof. ^^

Hab bis jetzt immer auf die GHz Anzahl geschaut, aber die kommt da z.B. gar nicht vor, alles andere sagt mir nichts. xD

Ich möchte aber auch nicht in irgendwelche Geschäfte rennen (Saturn, Media Markt) und mich von unkompetenten Leuten beraten lassen, die eh nur auf meine Kohle aus sind. ^^

Von daher, wären evtl. ein paar Tipps mehr von eurer Seite recht hilfreich. 

Sagen wir mal, ich möchte nen PC, der Dawn of War II und Empire: Total War flüssig (ich mein, wirklich flüssig, auch mit massig Schlachten) zum Laufen bringt. 

Würde da die 500€ bzw. 650€ Variante ausreichen?

Und vorab: ab wann lohnt es sich denn eigentlich, einen neuen PC bzw. Zusatzmaterial zu kaufen. Weil wenn ich, mal angenommen, nur 2 Spiele pro Jahr spiele, bringts das ja auch nicht, oder? ^^


----------



## CroCop86 (1. Juni 2009)

Sace schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, ich möchte nen PC, der Dawn of War II und Empire: Total War flüssig (ich mein, wirklich flüssig, auch mit massig Schlachten) zum Laufen bringt.
> 
> Würde da die 500€ bzw. 650€ Variante ausreichen?



Wenn du flüssig zocken willst in rießen schlachten bei empire brauchst du high end PC

dann kommst mit 650€ nich hin... 

Intel Core 2 Quad q9550 4x2833 Mhz ca 240€
Asus Striker II Formula Mainboard ca 200€
Crosair 4 Gig DDR2-800 ca 60€
Grafikkarte Zotac GTX285 AMP! ca 320€
Netzteil                     Tagan TG800-BZ PipeRock 800W ca 140€

Eventuell noch ein Gehäuse

Gesamtkosten hast du dann bei ca 950€ mit nem ordentlichen System


----------



## Nomad (1. Juni 2009)

soweit find ich crocop86 zusammenstellung gar nicht schlecht aber ob ein quadcore von nöten ist bezweifle ich da empire eh nur 2kerne belastet (oder wars nur einer?). daher würde auch ein E8500(3,13ghz) ausreichen oder? der ist ja noch relativ leistungsfähig. 
@sace: außer du hast das geld für nen dicken quadcore dann kannste den auch nehmen


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

na ja, eigentlich möchte ich ja so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. 

Sagen wir's so: er soll wenig kosten und sehr effizient sein, damit alle bzw. viele spiele flüssig laufen.

Mir ist gestern noch was eingefallen: würde es auch reichen, wenn ich bei meinem Laptop hier einfach nur die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor austausche? Weil 2 GB RAM reichen ja und die Soundkarte wirds auch tun, sogesehen eig. nur Grafik und Leistung, und das ist bei nem TOSHIBA Laptop ja keine große Sache. Zudem ist n TOSHIBA Geschäft in meiner Stadt, wo ich das nachfragen und evtl. bestellen könnte.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Was wird das kosten und welche Grafikkarte bzw. welchen Prozessor empfiehlt ihr für meinen Laptop?
Sorry, bin halt auf dem Gebiet ein absoluter Laie. ^^


----------



## CroCop86 (1. Juni 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> soweit find ich crocop86 zusammenstellung gar nicht schlecht aber ob ein quadcore von nöten ist bezweifle ich da empire eh nur 2kerne belastet (oder wars nur einer?). daher würde auch ein E8500(3,13ghz) ausreichen oder? der ist ja noch relativ leistungsfähig.
> @sace: außer du hast das geld für nen dicken quadcore dann kannste den auch nehmen



Danke 

Zum Game... also bei mir werden alle vier Kerne gleich stark ausgelastet bei empire also wär ein quadcore in Ordnung

@Sace:
wenig kosten und effizient sein um alles flüssig zu zocken wird schwer... 

Weil die neuen Games haben doch ne recht hohe Hardware Anforderung und des wird sich ja auch in Zukunft nich ändern.. Natürlich könntest du dein Notebook aufrüsten nur hast dann ein System, was du in nem Jahr wieder aufrüsten musst weil des einfach scho Alt is... 
Mit dem System was ich dir geschrieben hab kannst auch in nem Jahr noch vernünftig spielen wenn nich sogar die nächsten 2 Jahre


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

hmmm ok. 

ist zwar noch teuer, aber noch billiger wirds wohl nicht mehr. ^^

wann wär denn die beste zeit, um deine Zusammenstellung zu kaufen? Wirtschaftskrise und so lässt grüßen.


----------



## CroCop86 (1. Juni 2009)

Kommt drauf an wann du zocken willst ^^


----------



## Sace (2. Juni 2009)

am besten gleich, aber zur Not kann ich auch warten. ^^

muss eh erstmal das Geld auftreiben.


----------



## CroCop86 (2. Juni 2009)

Ja kein Stress^^ 

Aber ich denk mal nich dass die Preise jetzt demnächst stark sinken wenn dann nur minimal aber musst du wissen wie du es am besten hinbekommst


----------



## Sace (8. Juni 2009)

hm ok.

dann werd ich mich mal um die 650€ Variante kümmern.

hab auch noch nen guten PC gesehen bei Saturn und auch Media Markt.

was haltet ihr von dem?

MediaMarkt

oder würd ich da mit der 950€ Variante von CroCop besser davonkommen?

hier noch einer:

MediaMarkt mit intel core2 quad prozessor

oder den find ich auch super:

MediaMarkt mit intel core2 quad prozessor


was meint ihr?


----------



## CroCop86 (8. Juni 2009)

Sace schrieb:


> hm ok.
> 
> dann werd ich mich mal um die 650€ Variante kümmern.
> 
> ...



Auf deinen Links kommt man nich wirklich weit


----------



## Sace (8. Juni 2009)

wie meinst n das?

bei mir funzen die links. ^^


----------



## CroCop86 (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich drauf klick seh ich media markt des wars^^

bist du dort regestriert?


----------



## Sace (8. Juni 2009)

ne, aber ist österreichischer Media Markt, da ich ja auch in Österreich wohne. 

Wenn ich draufklick, dann gelang ich direkt zur Seite mit dem PC. 

^^


----------



## Sace (10. Juni 2009)

mir ist grad nochmal was eingefallen, wie ich evtl. an das spiel kommen könnte, ohne mir einen neuen PC zulegen zu müssen.

wie es ja auch externe Festplatten gibt, die einem mehr speicher geben, gibt es evtl. ja auch externe CPU's bzw. Grafikkarten oder so?

Evtl. alles in einem kleinen rechner verpackt, den man dann an das hauptgerät stecken kann, um mehr leistung zu erzielen. Vergleichbar mit einem Subwoofer bei der Stereoanlage, hier eben für den PC, der Grafik und Power hochschraubt.

gibts sowas, und wenn ja, wie teuer/billig ist das?


----------



## CroCop86 (10. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen 

sowas gibt es nicht


----------



## Sace (10. Juni 2009)

verdammt...

ich will doch keinen neuen pc kaufen ^^

ich fang bald mal an studieren und da werd ich nen laptop brauchen, also wärs sinnlos, jetzt extra einen neuen PC zu kaufen. 

Aber ich will das Spiel unbedingt zocken. ^^

habt ihr evtl. ne lösung?


----------



## joraku (11. Juni 2009)

Es gibt eine Demo von Empire Total War. 
Kannst du ja mal testen.
Allerdings muss ich dich vorwarnen. Die Demo läuft schlechter als das komplette Spiel. (Das Spiel wurde jetzt ja schon mehrmals gepatcht.)
Allerdings ist die Demo nur exklusiv auf Steam zu bekommen. (Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob dir das was sagt? )


----------



## Sace (11. Juni 2009)

doch, die demo hab ich schon gesaugt, aber die ruckelt bei mir unglaublich  

und ich kann sie nicht mal ordentlich spielen, weil der Ladebalken nie vollständig fertig lädt. 
hab bis jetzt nur das Menü vom Spiel gesehen, das spiel selber noch nicht. ^^

mein problem ist eben, wie oben beschrieben, das mit dem PC. Ich bräuchte einfach einen leistungsstärkeren, aber was bringts, wenn ich bald studiere und doch will ich das spiel unbedingt haben und zocken. 

*grummel*

^^


----------



## joraku (11. Juni 2009)

Naja, das Spiel auf einem Laptop zum laufen zu kriegen, wird, denke ich ohen 800 € für einen besseren nicht möglich sein. Du kannst ja mal hier im Forum schauen, dort gibt es echt super PC-Zusammenstellungen, die den Geldbeutel nicht so stark belasten und man trotzdem alle Spiele auf Mittel Spielen kann. Wenn auch nicht in einer hohen Auflösung.

Allerdings kommen zum PC noch kosten für Bildschirm,Maus, Tastatur und Soundsystem hinzu, wenn du das nicht schon hast.


----------



## Sace (11. Juni 2009)

das is ja leider mein problem...

ich möcht nicht extra einen neuen pc kaufen, nur wegen eines Spiels, und evtl. 2 anderen noch.

Das macht in meinen augen keinen sinn und wäre nur geld-verschwendung, aber mir fällt nichts anderes ein.

- CPU beim Laptop auftakten geht nicht bzw. wär das Risiko zu groß
- einen neuen Laptop bzw. neuen PC kaufen bringts nicht, wenn ich in 1 1/2 bzw. 2 Jahren eh einen neuen brauche
- PC ausleihen, wenn das geht, bringts auch nicht, weil was mach ich mit dem 50€ Spiel, wenn ich ihn wieder zurückgeben? ^^
- eine Art "Subwoofer" oder ein externes Gerät, das die Leistung eines Laptops steigert, in dem man ihn mit dem verkabelt, gibts leider nicht.


also, was bleibt mir da noch, außer auf das Spiel zu verzichten, was ich aber nicht will? 

Habt ihr nicht irgendeine Idee? 

... bitte...


----------



## Sace (12. Juni 2009)

da gehts wohl allen so wie mir - es gibt keine lösung mehr.


----------



## Conan (15. Juni 2009)

Nicht jammern. Ordentlichen PC kaufen - fertig...dann macht Empire auch Spaß. 

Du willst Empire ordentlich Spielen aber kein Geld in Hardware investieren, Auto fahren ohne zu tanken, Sex haben ohne zu flirten  Das geht halt nicht.


----------



## CroCop86 (16. Juni 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Nicht jammern. Ordentlichen PC kaufen - fertig...dann macht Empire auch Spaß.
> 
> Du willst Empire ordentlich Spielen aber kein Geld in Hardware investieren, Auto fahren ohne zu tanken, Sex haben ohne zu flirten  Das geht halt nicht.



Mehr kann man dazu nich sagen 

Geb dir voll recht


----------



## Darkness08 (16. Juni 2009)

also ich sag mal das du mit keinem von dem Rechner Empire totalwar zocken kannst wenn du glück hast in der minimal einstellung und für 700 euro bekommst du schon nen high end rechner mitlerweile der hat dann ein vielfaches der leistung von dene die es bei media markt gibt. meiner meinung nach sind alle leute die bei saturn märchenmark ect grafikkarten oder Desktop pcs kaufen leute die keineahnung von pcs haben weil diese wirklich sehr teuer sind und zum spiele meist ungeeignet aufgrund des schwachen grafikchips


----------

